# Best Barrel Racing Stallions



## Lissa (Mar 1, 2011)

I see KN AINT I FABULOUS is already Frenchman bred so unsure if she'd want to breed her to a "relative" - but I do favor the Streakin Six x Frenchman bloodlines cross

Frenchmans Guy (probably my fav barrel sire of all time)
Frenchmans Guy Welcome

PC Frenchman
PC Frenchman

Firewater Frenchman (I REALLY like this guy)
Firewater Frenchman - Welcome

Rare News (Dash for Cash bred.. I think he would cross nicely with KN AINT I FABULOUS)
Rare News, 1999 Sorrel AQHA Stallion

can you tell I like the Frenchman line?? LOL


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

best site for barrel racing stallions Barrel Horse World


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks so much!! i will definitely let her know about these guys. she really loves the frenchman line too!


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

awesome, i will start the search lol!!


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Stallions Now Stallion Directory

Home | Jud Little Horse Ranch - Ardmore, Oklahoma

HorseClicks - Horses for Sale - FREE Classified Ads


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Once you find some stallions make sure you show us!


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Hands down Frenchmans Guy!! Handsome and awesome boy!
Frenchmans Guy


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

KN Aint I Fabulous- Nice breeding. A lot of old barrel lines. If it were me, personally, I'd cross with something more modern with more run in it.

Prime Talent Quarter Horse ,

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/cs+flashlight , 

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/achievement  
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/a+streak+of+fling 

Those are some of my personal favorite running sires. All have high speed indexes and have proven lineage in the barrel pen. 

It she were to want to stay around more of an older running/roping line I'd go with...

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/pc+frenchmans+hayday ,

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/firewater+on+the+rocks


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

well..I wouldn't breed KN AINT I FABULOUS to another frenchman horse, even though I ABSOLUTELY LOVE PC Frenchman Hayday..

Maybe a firewater horse?? ..I really like this line too..

Chasin Firewater Quarter Horse

and OH my god..I haven't ever seen Firewater Frenchman..LOVE HIM! It's my favorite barrel bloodlines in one horse...Seriously might look into him for Nikki..hmm..


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

you guys are awesome! i will forward these to her. Buckoff, the third one you posted didnt work? the one that says achievement


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

oooooh, shes going to have her hands full trying to decide lol. i will for sure let you guys know what she decides


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I just stumbled upon this if you're still looking.

http://www.barrelracingreport.com/barrelstudsonline/issues/SiresGuide2011.pdf


----------

